# dubai visa conversion and readily available jobs for fresh immigrants



## afolabi (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello moderator,
I was unable to post. This is the post: I am a Nigerian with a month tourist visa to dubai, I want to stay back in dubai, how can I convert this to a work visa. I am a university degree holder in Nigeria with a few years of safety job role in oil and gas.I dont have an international ly accepted Health,safety certificate to work in dubai but I plan writing NEBOSH IGC exam in dubai,can I get my hands readily on other kinds of job in dubai before I write this exam? Again, what precisely can I do about my visa elongation, what range in price, thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

A tourist visa cannot be converted into a work visa.

-md000/Mike



afolabi said:


> Hello moderator,
> I was unable to post. This is the post: I am a Nigerian with a month tourist visa to dubai, I want to stay back in dubai, how can I convert this to a work visa. I am a university degree holder in Nigeria with a few years of safety job role in oil and gas.I dont have an international ly accepted Health,safety certificate to work in dubai but I plan writing NEBOSH IGC exam in dubai,can I get my hands readily on other kinds of job in dubai before I write this exam? Again, what precisely can I do about my visa elongation, what range in price, thanks


----------



## afolabi (Sep 18, 2013)

What I mean is before my tourist visa expires in dubai can I apply for a work visa, I am asking because I heard such cases resolved.Anybody in the house to shed more light on this?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I can shed light. no. you have to leave the country then have the work permit applied for you.


----------



## afolabi (Sep 18, 2013)

The message is now clear. Leave the country ,can I transit to other gulf countries within this period of month or must it be my home country? Say for instance, qatar,doha. And if it possible,which of course I know it is, where and who will grant me this? Please


----------



## afolabi (Sep 18, 2013)

The message is now clear. Leave the country .Can I transit to other gulf countries within this period of month or must it be my home country? Say for instance, qatar,doha. And if it is possible,which of course I know it is, where and who will grant me this? Please a honest and straightforward reply is required...in fact I throw this open.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

afolabi said:


> ...And if it is possible,which of course I know it is, where and who will grant me this? Please a honest and straightforward reply is required...


Mike already answered your question... If you hold a Nigerian passport this is not possible...


----------



## afolabi (Sep 18, 2013)

If I hold a Nigerian passport is not possible.Why? Because I have seen other nationals do it,say for instance kenyans and south Africans. If you say it isn't possible,then you have to explain the logic and rationale behind it.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

It isn't about your passport. It is about the type of visa you hold. Tourist visas cannot be converted to work permits and the individual must exit the country (to wherever - Kish Island, Oman, home country, etc.) and, then, re-enter after the work permit has been granted.

If you hold a Visit Visa, then you can convert this. Your sponsor can enable this to happen for a small fee.

Your visa has the type on it. Just look.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I come to Dubai on visit visa and give medical test for obtaining residence visa or I must have an employment visa????

In fact I got unfit medical report (old TB) before and went home to come back after treatment. Now I got treatment and ready to come UAE. I checked from immigration, they say that you can come for medical again but if we find any scar in your chest we shall deport you. My sponsor told me to come on visit visa to Dubai, give medical test and if the reports are clear, we can consider you... Can I come and try my luck??


----------

